# All my make up (without MAC) !!



## datura-noir (Mar 28, 2008)

Updated : 21/03/2008

Hi,
I've already made my MAC listing. Now it's all my make up listing !!
I'm sorry it is in french. I didn't translate it yet !!

*Agnès B*
*Liner Metallic* : Prune métal (738), Violet métallic (705)

*Bobbi Brown*
*Fard à Joues* : Soft Pink (7)

*By Terry*
*Teint de Rose*
*Eclat de teint* : Rose Lumière (2), Porcelaine (1)
*Teint délectation* : Vanille lactée (1)
*Stick Densiliss* : Miel Rosé (4)
*Poudre Libre Eclat* : Abricot (5)
*Voile Poudre Eclat* : Rose Lumière (2)
*Soleil des Thés* : Thé Cannelle (23)
*Ombre veloutée* : Mûre Nocturne (6)
*Ombre Couleur Joues* : Rose Pêche (3)
*Contour des Lèvres* : Rouge Rouge (5), Mûre Raisin (7)
*Rouge Délectation* : Crème de Mûre (2), Lait de Figue (3), Cerise Exquise (14), Prune Confite (15), Pastèque Glacée (23)
*Flagrant Délices Palette Trio Lèvres* : Cerise d'Amour, Framboise Cabotine, Mûre Sortilège
*Rouge Opulent *: Rose Carmin (44)
*Eclat d'ongles* : Nocturne Rouge (20)

*Chanel*
*Blanc universel* (2ème version solide)
*Les perles de Chanel*
*Poudre Douce* : Lilas (40)
*Poudre Douceur Effet Hâlé - Irréelle Soleil* : Sierra (22)
*Satin de Chanel* : Silk dream, Golden dream
*Les 4 Ombres *: Blue Notes (78), Vanités (8), Nymphéa (74)
*Fards Editions Limitées* : Fard à Paupières Scintillant Lumières d'Artifices, Jeans de Chanel, Lumières polychromes, Premier Or, Le regard Laqué  
*Le crayon yeux* : Blue Jean (19), Noir (1)
*Ligne extrême* : Iceberg (35)
*Fard à Joues Douceur - Irréelle Blush* : Be-Bop (60), Illusion (50)
*Lumières Magiques*
*Joues Contraste - Fard à Joues Poudre* : Luna
*Aqualumière Brillant à lèvres* : Bali (48)
*Brillant à Lèvres Eclat Intense Lèvres Scintillantes* : Glossimer (84), Pulsar (23)
*Rouge Allure* : Excentric (27)
*Crayon Contour des Lèvres* : Mordoré
*InfraRouge* : Volcano (18), Hot Nature (34), Sweet Sixteen (49)
*Premier Rouge*
*Extrait de rouge* : Extase (9)
*HydraBase* : Sirène (11)
*Brillant à Lèvres Etincelant Lumières d'Artifices*
*Palette Aqualumières* : Exaltation (34)
*Duo spectral*
*Le Vernis* : Flamme rose (87), Angora (107), Flocon (5), Rouge Noir (18)
*Vernis Lumières d'artifices* : Diamond (21), Grenat (22)
*Pinceaux* : Pinceau Poudre, Pinceau Lèvres Rétractable, Pinceau Sourcil brosse, Pinceau Paupières Ombreur, Le Petit Pinceau (Kabuki)












*Clarins*
*Mono Reflets* : Reflet lilas (1)
*Palette Impression* : Jardin de Glycines (3)
*Pinceaux* : Pinceau Paupières, Pinceau Biseauté

*Clé de Peau*
*Teint naturel* : Bronze
*Poudre Sublimatrice Parfaite* : 70 (Mauve), 73 (Terracotta)
*Ombre Couleur* : 67 (Mauve) + 68 (Vert)

*Clinique*
*Ombre à paupières Trio* : Blue Sky (4)
*Poudre Folle Pailletée* : Pure Glam (1), MoonWalk (2)

*Dior*
*Multi-Touch Touche Couleur* : 20 (mauve)
*Diorshow Powder* : Mauve scintillant (7), Dreamlight (12)
*Terra Bella Poudre de soleil* : Soleil blond (554)
*Fards à paupières mono* : Brown Sequins (545), Sunny Turquoise (345), Amber Plum (965), Green Tropic (445)
*5 Couleurs* : Seascape (250), Charming Fantasy (190), Tropical (940), Rose Gipsy (840), Extrême bleu (205)
*Dior Twist* : Charm (970)
*5 Couleurs Iridescent* : Pink May (909), Iridescent Leather (539)
*1 couleur* : Nougat (529)
*Dior jewel collection* : Topaz (1), Amethyst (2)
*Duo Couture* : Diorissimo (865), DiorMania (385)
*Crayon Eyeliner Waterproof Aquadior* : Noir Trinidad (94)
*Crayon EyeLiner* : Bronze Divin (533), Bleu Précieux (293), Gris Taupe (57), Vert Précieux (493)
*Diorshow Black Out* : Noir Graphite (99)
*Diorshow Waterproof* : Noir (90)
*Dior Blush* : Rose Tahiti (919)
*Coup de poudre* : Coup de charme (825)
*Rouge Dior* : Brun Image (717), Prune Fantastique (874)
*Dior Addict Ultra-Shine* : Shiniest Rose (382)
*Dior Addict* : Violet Réfraction (894), Fushia Eblouissant (794)
*Dior Twist* : Rendez-Vous (690)
*Dior Rouge* : Améthyste (885)
*Diorific* : Brun Cache Cache (4)
*Ongle* : Pelline, Top Coat, Crème abricot
*Vernis Dior* : Bleu Poison (900), Réglisse (972), Améthyste (885), Violet chic (855), Tibet (475), Violine Mystique (987)






*Estée Lauder*
*Graphic Color Eyeshadow Quad* : Vintage Violet (10)
*Ombres à Paupières Duo Pure Color* : Saturn (1), Venus (2), MoonDance (3)
*Pure Eden* : Pétales de blush
*Rouge Longue Tenue Pure Color* : Rose Tea (117)
*Vernis Pure Color* : Plum Cassis (A4)

*Everyday Mineral*
*BIG*
*Fonds de Teint - Original Glo* : Warm - Medium Beige Summer, Warm - Medium Beige, Beige - Medium Beige Neutral, Golden - Light
*Fond de Teint - Semi Matte* : Golden - Light
*Fond de Teint - Intensive* : Golden - Medium Tan
*Concealer* : Sunlight, Intensive Fair
*Finishing Powder* : Natural Reflections Fair, Tinted Silk Dust, Summer Silk Dust
*Blush* : Launch Party
*BRUSHES*
Long Handled Kabuki
Flat Top
*MINI*
*Fonds de Teint - Original Glo* : Warm - Medium Beige Summer, Warm - Medium Beige, Beige - Medium Beige Neutral, Golden - Light
*Fond de Teint - Intensive* : Beige - Sunkissed Fair
*Concealer* : Multi Tasking
*Finishing Powder* : Natural Reflections Fair
*SAMPLE*
*Concealer* : Sunlight Color Corrector, Intensive Medium
*Fonds de Teint - Original Glo* : Golden - Medium Tan, Beige - Sunkissed Fair
*Fond de Teint - Intensive* : Golden - Medium Tan, Beige - Sunkissed Fair
*Fond de Teint - Semi Matte* : Golden - Light, Warm - Medium Beige
*Blush or Face Color* : B&B, Photo Album

*Giorgio Armani*
*Palette Méditerranéenne Aquamarine*

*Givenchy*
*Prisme Solitaire Poudre Effet Diamant Visage Yeux Corps* : Precious Diamond
*Prismissime Eyes* : Arty Palette (53)
*Blush Prisme Again !* : Arty Pink (9), Charming Violet (4)
*Pinceaux* : Lot

*Guerlain*
*Base Protectrice pour Paupières Divinora*
*Teint Fluide Fondant Anti-Age Issima* : Doré foncé (478)
*Precious light Enlumineur lissant Issima* : Rose enlumineur
*Terracotta Tan Booster Active Bronzing Powder* : Medium (2)
*La Poudre C'est Moi*
*Météorires Pearly Touch* : Pure light
*Météorites Poudre Pressée* : Gold Temptation, Reflets de velours
*Les Météorites* : Reflets de nacres, Glittering Pearls, Mytic
*Météorites Poudre de Perles* : Beige Lumineux, Rose Frais, Mythic Parfait
*Météorites Perles* Base Perfectrice Anti Terne
*Poudre visage et corps* : Extravagold
*Terracotta* : (2)
*Palette Ombre Eclat Divinora* : Touche de brun (241), Touche de nacre (200)
*Ombre Eclat Duo & Liner* : Midnight Gold (342)
*Ombre Eclat 4 Couleurs "Fleur de Feu"* (400)
*Poudre Libre Scintillante pour les Yeux Divinora* : Fairy silver (2)
*Fard à paupières* : Beige (1)
*Khol Poudre Libre Terracotta* : Bleu touareg, Secret Glow, Indigo, Kaki
*EyeLiner Divinora* : Mauve profond (5)
*Terracotta Blush and Sun* : Sun Tan (3)
*Bubble Blush* : Rose Chamallow (60), Rouge Lollipop (20)
*Blush Eclat* : Abricot souffle d'or (515), Rose pluie d'or (255), Rose nuance (245)
*Gloss and Shine* : Sun Shine (20)
*KissKiss* : Magie de Grenat (510), Rouge Brun (113)
*Rouge à Lèvres Couleur et Brillance IP12* : 264 (Pourpre)
*Rouge à Lèvres Transparent Brillant IP10* : 300 (Transparent)
*Rose pomponette*
*Kit French Manucure*
*Pinceau rétractable Terracotta*

*Helena Rubinstein*
*Vernis Ritual Color* : Deep Purple (78)

*Make Up Atelier*
*Anticernes Fluide Waterproof* : Pink – Clear, Yellow – Medium, Yellow - Clear
*Palette 5 Couleurs* : Tons Bleu, Tons Bleu Vert
*Palette 5 Rouge à Lèvres* : Rouge Sombre

*MUFE*
*Palette 5 Crèmes de Camouflage* : 1 (Peaux Européennes)
*Star Powder* : Turquoise (906), Or Rose (916), Kaki Bronze (929), Pêche Clair Irisé (947), Iridescent Fuschia (951)
*Poudre de Diamant* : 1 (Reflets Perle), 7 (Reflets Teal)
*Palette 3 Fards à Paupières Mats* : 99 Rouge Vif, 92 Violet, 60 Bleu Marine
*Graphic Glitters* : Paillettes Fibres
*Crayon Khôl* : Turquoise Nacré (3K)
*Aqua Eyes* : Turquoise (7L)
*Eye Seal*

*NARS*
*Fard à Joues Poudre* : Crazed, Taj Mahal
*Blush crème* : Turkish Red, Cassandre, Montenegro, Cactus Flower






*Shiseido*
*Fond de teint stick* : Contrôle vert
*Ombre Relief* : Eclat de Rubis

*Shu Uemura*
*Fard à Paupière* : ME Pink 100, ME Green 500, ME Green 550, ME Blue 600, ME Blue 640, P Blue 660, ME Purple 700, ME Black 990
*Glow On Fard à Joues* : P Wine 25, P Pink 34C, P Orange 53

*Sisley*
*PhytoCernes +* : Naturel
*Phyto-touches de Sisley Sun glow* : Miel-cannelle
*Compacte à l'Aubépine Phyto-Poudre* : Mate (1)
*Poudre Transparente au Calendula* : Irisée (0)
*Phyto-blush Eclat* : Duo Litchi
*Pinceau Poudre Libre*

*T Leclerc*
*Palette correctrice*
*Poudre Compacte Dermophile* : Orchidée, Abricot
*Poudre Libre Or Scintillant Boitier Voyage*

*Urban Decay*
*Eyeshadow Primer Potion*
*Deluxe Eyeshadow* : Adore, Fishnet, Graffiti, Peace, Zero

*YSL*
*Teint parfait* : Parme (1)
*Touche éclat* : 1 (Clair)
*Soleil d’Afrique* Poudre Collector Teint
*Ombre Vibration Duo* : 29 (Violet/Paon)
*Fard à Paupières* : Bayadère Style
*Fards à paupières quatuor* : 1 (Dégradé de violet)
*Ombre Solo* : 11 (Vert)
*Eclat givré*
*Dessin Khôl eyeliner* : 5 (Marron)
*Dessin sur mesure* : 4 (Un beau violet que je ne retrouve nulle part !)
*Mascara Volume Effet Faux cils* : 1 (Noir), 5 (Prune)
*Touche blush Fard à joue* : 5 (Cassis), 4 (Abricot), 19 (Beige), 1 (Rose)
*Blush variation* : 13 (Bordeaux Fusion), 2 (Rose fleur), 9 (Rose cendré), 6 (Ambre)
*Rouge vibration* : 13 (Bordeaux)
*Gold Celebration Palette*
*Vernis laque pur* : 80 (Orange), 43 (Violet), 92 (Nacré)
*Vernis transparent* : 2 (Grenadine)
*Pinceaux* : Poudre, Blush, Yeux Définition, Yeux Estompeur, Yeux Ombreur











*Photos Diverses*


----------



## marinasmith (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Amazing Collection


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what a gorgeous collection!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 28, 2008)

do you buy dior or chanel on ebay?
in my opinion some of them are fakes. sorry.


----------



## Mairim (Mar 28, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  Everything just looks so pretty and fun!!


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_do you buy dior or chanel on ebay?
in my opinion some of them are fakes. sorry._

 

All the products on this page were bought in perfume shop !! So all are genuine !

Some of Dior or Chanel are very long time limited edition so you think they are fakes ! But not !


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *datura-noir* 

 
_All the products on this page were bought in perfume shop !! So all are genuine !

Some of Dior or Chanel are very long time limited edition so you think they are fakes ! But not !




_

 
thats good. im into dior and chanel for only about 3 years now so i dont know all the collections. i admire you for having products for such a long time! id use it all already


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 28, 2008)

What is the red and black Chanel in English?  And is it LE?


----------



## Winnie (Mar 28, 2008)

wow, lovely collection!


----------



## frocher (Mar 28, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## pepe (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. I see a slight inclination towards purples...luvly


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_What is the red and black Chanel in English? And is it LE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is a very long time purchase and yes it was a LE !
On the box it is written LE REGARD LAQUE (Eye lacquer)


----------



## datura-noir (Sep 24, 2008)

Little updated ...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome collection.


----------



## star25 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *datura-noir* 

 
_All the products on this page were bought in perfume shop !! So all are genuine !

Some of Dior or Chanel are very long time limited edition so you think they are fakes ! But not !




_

 

I have a couple of oldies from Chanel.. and those are definitely real. I recognize the First Gold e/s (Premier Or), it also came with a small red l/s in Premier Rouge.. they're from 2001.

Same with Les Perles de Chanel, those are pretty old, tho I don't remember the year.

Love your collection btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a lot of non-mac make-up too, mostly Chanel, and the whole time I was like OMG I have that! That too! lol.


----------

